# Connecting to Hdtv causes my laptop to crash!



## jamespowell86 (Sep 20, 2010)

I really need some help guys, I just called Dell support who wanted £99 to tell me how to fix my problem. Which im sure is just a case of a driver or a setting!

Anyway, my laptop used to work fine when connecting it to my Samsung tv via HDMI cable.

Last week when I plugged it in as usual, my laptop screen went blank, no signal was shown on the tv, and then when i took the cable out, my laptop restarted. nothing I have done makes it work.

I paid £30 for a over the phone support guy to tell me it was either something to do with my registry files, or the driver, and told me how to sort both.

So i went into my drivers folder, and updated the driver for whatever runs the monitor settings etc, and also went on the dell website and got drivers from there...still didnt work

I also did a registry repair programme, which also didnt work.

I am relatively computer literate, so following instructions wont be tricky, but you may need to explain things 

any help would be awesome as im using my laptop as my dvd player for my tv at the moment

Im using a dell inspiron 1525 laptop with inter celeron processor and windows vista

Cheers in advance guys!


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

recheck the laptop video resolutions that the samsung can display


----------



## jamespowell86 (Sep 20, 2010)

Cheers, but how do i do that?


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

check the tv manual for the resolutions it accepts from a pc
enter control panel/ display/settings in there you can set the resolutions for the display to match the tv resolutions it accepts
close down lappie connect the hdmi cable on the tv select the correct hdmi socket number reboot lappie then try again to play video data


----------



## jamespowell86 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok, thanks.

I did that, but in display settings it only displays my laptops monitor...monitor 2 is greyed out and wont let me change anything.

I can only change it when the laptop is connected to my tv, and when i do that...my laptop turns black and restarts before i can get a chance to change the settings

I dont understand how i can change the settings without the 2nd display connected?

screenshots attached.

1st one shows the display setting menu, and the 2nd show when i click on monitor 2, theres no option to change anything


----------



## jamespowell86 (Sep 20, 2010)

jesus, pressing FN + F8 fixed the problem


----------

